# Thought its cold but it seems sth else



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everyone , 
I have this fantail hen that looks and behaves good but it seems that she feels sleepy all the time..I know its not related to sleeping or feeling sleepy but im using " sleep " just to describe her situation . At first I thought it is due to cold so I dosed it with this local medicine named cosumix plus that contains sodium sulfachloropyridazine usually fed for cold ..she was normal and got over with it but it came back .....Her poop is fine and she is eating properly..Pls ckeck the link below...

Thank You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcDXQEfQLCc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Any idea what might be wrong with her ??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I see she's on the nest. Does she have eggs, or would you be expecting her to lay eggs about now?

Maybe it's because she's a fantail, but there looks to me something strange about the way she is lying down.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

yess , she is on eggs ...do u know why she is putting her head towards the front like that ??


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't know for sure, but I have some hens that do that when their sitting on eggs. They will duck their heads down even more when I reach to check on them....instead of running away. Kind of like the same behavior other domestic birds will display.....they tuck their head and bring the feathers up around their beak.........which translates - 'you can't see me, so leave me alone'. My Cockatoo does this when a stranger comes in.
I would just watch her closely and make sure she is eating, drinking and good poops.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

she is eating and drinking properly , her poops also look fine but what is worrying me is that she keeps her head down and looks fluffy all the time even when she is standing and not sitting on the eggs..Pigeons usually do that when they catch cold but I dont think my pigeon caught a cold ...its sth else that is making her do such things...something is not right


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

so I shouldnt be worried as long as she is eating properly and as long as her poops are ok ????????? something is wrong with her ......


----------



## LisaFlips (Feb 18, 2012)

I would say she's looking very hutchy , normally when they go like that they don't live much longer, parrots are the same. X


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nazmul said:


> she is eating and drinking properly , her poops also look fine but what is worrying me is that she keeps her head down and looks fluffy all the time even when she is standing and not sitting on the eggs..Pigeons usually do that when they catch cold but I dont think my pigeon caught a cold ...its sth else that is making her do such things...something is not right


If she's doing it all the time, No, that 's not right.
Anyway you can get a fecal checked for worms or bacteria on her? If not....has she ever been wormed? (dewormed) When she stands, is her back hunched at all? Do you have any other antibiotics? Baytril or triple sulfa or metronidazole? The 3 most common pigeon ailments are...worms, coccidia and canker. Is your loft secure against mice?......Salmonella and e-coli.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Yess she has been dewormed and my loft is secure against mice..Her back is hunched all the time when she stands..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

A hunched back is usually a symptom of an intestinal upset of some sort. If you can't get her fecal tested, I would start with an antibiotic that could treat multiple things....bacteria and coccidia, like triple sulfa (smz-tmp).


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

is triple sulfa ( smz-tmp) the generic name of the medicine ?? by what name is it sold ??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She is sick, and the posture you describe sounds like she is having pain in her intestines or crop. What meds do you have? Is it not possible to get her droppings checked?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

no its not possible to get the droppings checked but I can buy any medicine that'll help my pigeons..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What meds do you have there that are sulfas? Baytril?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

dont have baytril here ......But I can look for other medicines if you want me to...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nazmul said:


> dont have baytril here ......But I can look for other medicines if you want me to...


This is SMZ-TMP.......
Trimethoprim/sulfamethoxazole
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Trimethoprim/sulfamethoxazole
Combination of
Trimethoprim Dihydrofolate reductase inhibitor (16.7%)
Sulfamethoxazole Sulfonamide antibiotic (83.3%)
Clinical data
Trade names Bactrim, Bactrimel, Biseptol, Co-trimoxazole, Cotrim, Septrin, Septra, Sulfatrim, Trisul


Trimethoprim/sulfamethoxazole or co-trimoxazole (abbreviated SXT, TMP-SMX, TMP-SMZ or TMP-sulfa) is a sulfonamide antibiotic combination of trimethoprim and sulfamethoxazole, in the ratio of 1 to 5, used in the treatment of a variety of bacterial infections.

The name co-trimoxazole is the British Approved Name, and has been marketed worldwide under many trade names including Septra (GSK), Bactrim (Roche), and various generic preparations. Sources differ as to whether co-trimoxazole usually is a bactericide or a bacteriostatic agent.

I would get her started on something right away.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

hi I bought Megatrim Ds that contains 160 mg trimethoprim and 800mg sulphamethoxazole.......could you please help me with the dose ....


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

Nazmul said:


> hi I bought Megatrim Ds that contains 160 mg trimethoprim and 800mg sulphamethoxazole.......could you please help me with the dose ....


You have huge pills there. I remember the dose I was advised when I had a problem with a pigeon was 15 mg 2 times a day, a total of 30 mg per day. Your pills contain 800+160 = 960 mg, so you need 1/32 of a pill per day (960/32=30 mg) and divide that in 2 doses, so a dose is 1/64 of a pill.

One way to do that is cut a pill in 4 quarters, then crush a quarter and try to dissolve the dust in a little less than 8 ml of boiled (and cooled) water, so that you end up with a total of 8 ml of solution. You will have 960/4=240 mg of antibiotic in that solution. 

Put that 8 ml of solution in a 10 ml syringe and administer 0.5 ml, twice a day, that is 1/16 of the 8 ml. (240/16=15 mg) This will last you for 8 days. Keep the syringe in the refrigerator, take it out only when you use it. 

Shake well before use, as the pills most probably aren't actually soluble in water.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

should I feed it for 8 days ??


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

Nazmul said:


> should I feed it for 8 days ??


It depends. Some sources say 7-14 days.

I am no expert, the following is what I would do, someone please correct me if that's wrong.

I wouldn't continue more than the 7 days if there was no improvement (wrong medication). 

Or if there was a quck improvemnt (in the first couple of days) I would also stop after the minimum course of 7 days. 

Only if there is some result after the first week, but not enough, it makes sense to continue the treatment.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

ok thank you msfree and jondove ...I'll do as per your suggestions and let you know a week later ....


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

jondove said:


> You have huge pills there. I remember the dose I was advised when I had a problem with a pigeon was 15 mg 2 times a day, a total of 30 mg per day. Your pills contain 800+160 = 960 mg, so you need 1/32 of a pill per day (960/32=30 mg) and divide that in 2 doses, so a dose is 1/64 of a pill.
> 
> One way to do that is cut a pill in 4 quarters, then crush a quarter and try to dissolve the dust in a little less than 8 ml of boiled (and cooled) water, so that you end up with a total of 8 ml of solution. You will have 960/4=240 mg of antibiotic in that solution.
> 
> ...


Thank you for these instructions!!!...I am terrible at math


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nazmul said:


> should I feed it for 8 days ??


You should use this med for 14 days.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

should I feed multivitamins after that ??


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nazmul said:


> should I feed multivitamins after that ??


I would wait to see how she responds to the meds first. Is she still eating and drinking on her own?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

yess she is eating and drinking properly but she has lost her appetite significantly and is eating less than usual..


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Its working , she has started behaving normally....Can you guess what might have been wrong with her ?? was it sth related to cold ??


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nazmul said:


> Its working , she has started behaving normally....Can you guess what might have been wrong with her ?? was it sth related to cold ??


That's good  Do the full course of meds. My guess is bacterial, most likely coccidia, which is pretty common.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok lets see how she reacts to it till I'm done with the full course..


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

it has been 4-5 days since I have started dosing her but its not working ...At first I thought she is improving but I was wrong ....she is not improving and she has lost her appetite significantly....what should I do ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope you are hand feeding her.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

yess I am hand feeding her but its very sad I cant figure out what is wrong with her


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Any way you can get her to a vet? Or a fecal tested?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Yess I am planning to take her to the vet this coming friday ...hopefully her condition doesnt get worse by then ...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A fecal test would maybe give you the answer.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

ok im sure the doctor will do the fecal taste .....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nazmul said:


> ok im sure the doctor will do the fecal taste .....


I really hope the vet does not taste the fecal...lol..... sorry just could not help myself!..lol..


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

fecal test ..


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

btw what do u call this symptom ?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Once again I have dosed her with the local medicine cosumix plus ( contains sodium sulphachloropyridazine , trimethoprim BP , sucrose ) used for the treatment of bacterial diseases affecting digestive or respiratory system....And it worked again...she has started eating again ( got her appetite back) and looks active...This medicine is doing the job but the symptom comes back after a week or two...Any guesses why the symptoms keep coming back ???? Can anybody suggest a medicine similar to this that might fully cure the disease ??

Thank You


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nazmul said:


> Once again I have dosed her with the local medicine cosumix plus ( contains sodium sulphachloropyridazine , trimethoprim BP , sucrose ) used for the treatment of bacterial diseases affecting digestive or respiratory system....And it worked again...she has started eating again ( got her appetite back) and looks active...This medicine is doing the job but the symptom comes back after a week or two...Any guesses why the symptoms keep coming back ???? Can anybody suggest a medicine similar to this that might fully cure the disease ??
> 
> Thank You


you would have to dose her for a full course..how ever many days that may be.. usually 10.. could be more.. just not sure. example 1.5 cc x 2 a day for 10 days.. that is why it is good to get a direction from a vet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. How long are you giving it to her? If you don't give it for long enough, you are actually making the bacteria stronger. When that happens the med won't work. As spiritwings has mentioned, you need to give it for the full time that is needed, but it's hard to know that without a vet.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

I have dosed her for 3-5 days earlier because thats what the directions say...But Im planning to dose for 2 weeks this time...Lets see how she reacts to it ..I'll also take her to the vet ...


----------

